# Have you had a bad experience in counselling



## magjournalist

Hi everyone,

I am writing an article for a national Canadian magazine. 

I am looking for *a Canadian woman who is over 40* and has had a negative experience in couple's counselling - maybe the counsellor overemphasized differences and arguments, rather than solutions; maybe the counsellor took a side; maybe the counsellor encouraged you to keep coming and paying for sessions even though it was clear the relationship wasn't working. 

The article is looking at situations in which couple's counselling is helpful, as well as reasons it may not be helpful. I have already spoken to women who have had positive experiences.

*I will use a pseudonym to protect your identity.* Please send me your number as well as a time at which I can reach you for a phone interview.

Thank you,

Wendy


----------

